# Quelle coque de protection pour mon Macbook Pro?



## lilou5102 (26 Mai 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde ! 

Voila je suis dans un grand dilemme ! 
Je viens de m'offrir un Macbook Pro et je ne veux pas qu'il finisse aussi abîmer que mon ancien ordinateur ! 
Alors je voulais savoir quelle coque vous avez pour votre MBP? J'aimerai bien une coque assez dure.. J'ai entendu parler d'une marque qui s'appelle Speck.. j'avoue que j'y connais pas grand chose mais si vous connaissez, est ce que c'est une bonne marque ? 
Et tout cela avec un petit budget bien sur ...
Voila en attendant vos réponses, merci d'avance !


----------



## l.romani51 (26 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
Alors pour vous répondre, Speck est une bonne marque mais elle a un certain coût.. 
De combien est votre budget pour voir si cette marque vous correspond le plus ?


----------



## sebusmalus (26 Mai 2011)

C'est un avis très personnel mais voici :

Les coques ne sont pas révolutionnaires. S'il y a du frottement ou un peu de poussière ça peut causer plus de dégâts que sans ... ( comme avec les iPods touch etc ).

Une bonne housse et un bon sac sont par contre bien utiles.

J'ai peut-être de la chance mais je n'ai jamais eu aucune griffe sur mes MBP.

Maintenant il faut voir l'endroit d'utilisation ... 

Je ne sais pas si d'autres ont le même avis


----------



## lilou5102 (26 Mai 2011)

Heu b pas plu de 40 euros en fait, j'ai économisé pdt longtemps pour m'offrir ce MBP donc la je pourrais pas faire de folie sur une coque
J'ai regardé la marque Speck et c'est vrai que c'est cher quand même : 
http://www.speckproducts.com/macbook-cases/macbook-pro-cases-13.html

C'est dommage parce que c'est vrai que beaucoup de monde m'avait conseillé cette marque.. Alors éventuellement une autre un peu moins cher ? ........


----------



## l.romani51 (26 Mai 2011)

Oui c'est vrai sebusmalus, c'est pour ça qu'il vaut mieux se tourner vers des coques de bonnes qualités si on veut vraiment une coque. Quand on est légèrement maladroit, peu chanceux, ou maniaque, les coques sont quand même idéal. Rien nempêche de rajouter une housse en plus pour le transport.

Lilou5102, si tu tiens vraiment à prendre une coque, je ne te conseille pas d'aller sur le site officiel de Speck, les articles sont à des prix maximum, tu peux trouver exactement les mêmes coques beaucoup moins cher en passant par des sites discounts. 
Je t'en ai trouvé un par exemple : http://www.acheteca.com/Prix/SPECK-Coque-SeeThru-Satin-4184.html 
C'est une Speck et elle est moins cher que sur le site (35 euros au lieu de 50$ )

En espérant que je t'ai aidé ! Bon courage


----------



## supergrec (26 Mai 2011)

J'ai acheter speck - seeThru et honnêtement c'es pas terrible.

Certe elle rempli sont rôle, s'adapte parfaitement et sa finition est bonne.

En revanche je suis du même avis que Sebus mais pour des raisons différentes.

Au niveau des rayures tu ne risquera plus rien avec ( il suffit de bien nettoyer avant de la posé ) mais surtout un soucis beaucoup plus important a mes yeux et le fait que la dissipation thermique est inexistante avec du plastique.

Du coup la parti inférieur de la coque chauffe énormément et a la longue je craint a des effet irréversible.

Du coup je n'es garder que la coque pour le capot. Ca fait donc très chère pour une simple protection.

Pour conclure je te conseille fortement de rester loin de ce type de produit.

Il existe des housse rigide ou semi rigide que tu utilisera seulement quand tu sera en déplacement.


----------



## lilou5102 (26 Mai 2011)

Ok merci tout le monde, merci supergrec et Sebus,
mais c'est étrange les versions différentes qu'on peut avoir d'une personne à l'autre.. Ca m'ennuie un peu, on m'avait recommandé la Speck en me disant qu'elle m'était très bien adapté, etc.. 
Je pense que je vais quand même la prendre, elle n'est qu'à 35 euros sur le site que m'a trouvé l.romani51 et j'ai vraiment besoin d'une coque, je suis beaucoup trop maladroite avec mes ordinateurs pour les laisser sans protection constamment.. 
En tout cas merci tout le monde d'avoir répondu, c'est gentil


----------



## supergrec (26 Mai 2011)

Certain s'en sont servie des mois et des mois sans aucun soucis.

J'ai déja grillé un pc du a une chaleur importante ( pas a cause de la coque ) mais du coup je suis devenu plus que prévoyant et la chaleur c'est mon combat de tous les jours


----------



## tragus (26 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir

j'ai pour ma part un mbp pro 2011 2.2 avec une coque speck, j'ai testé au niveau température avec et sans, la différence est de 2 degrés... pas de quoi fouetter un chat...


----------



## drs (26 Mai 2011)

je suis adepte des coques Speck depuis quelques années: sur mon macbook noir à l'époque, sur le air de madame et enfin sur mon MBP.
Je les trouve très bien faite, remplissent très bien leur role, et je n'ai aucun problème de dissipation thermique.
La coque m'a sauvé plusieurs fois de petits coups (pas fort, mais je pense suffisant pour abimer le case en alu si il n'y avait pas eu la coque).

Ensuite, quelle que soit la solution de protection choisie (les speck valent en gros 50eur), il faut se dire que 50eur ne sont pas grand chose pour protéger une machine à 2000! (perso, je pourrais racheter une speck tous les mois, pas un MBP)


----------



## lilou5102 (27 Mai 2011)

Ok merci tout le monde pour vos conseils ! J'ai commandé la coque sur le site que m'a donné l.romani51 hier soir. Je suis quand même contente que mon compte soit débité de 35 euros et pas 50 euros ! (encore merci l.romani51 pour le site !!)  Je vous dirai ce que j'en pense dès que je la recevrai !


----------



## lilou5102 (3 Juin 2011)

Voila comme promis je reviens vous dire que j'ai bien reçu la coque. Livraison rapide. Elle était très bien protégé donc je suis très contente pour ça déjà. Et sinon elle est parfaite pour mes besoins, elle protège très bien mon macbook, c'est vraiment une marque de bonne qualité SPeck et elle ne chauffe pas comme on l'avait décrit sur le forum, elle chauffe légèrement mais c'est vraiment pas flagrant ! 
Encore merci à l.romani51 pour son site discount !


----------



## ayoubitou (3 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, 
je veux savoir est ce que le nouveau chargeur magsafe se branche sans problème avec la coque . et aussi je veux savoir , elle est comment la coque en bas ??ya des trous sur toute la partie supérieure ou juste sur la partie du proc . et merci .


----------



## craftstoff (4 Juin 2011)

perso j'avais  acheté une coque transparante pour mon MBP, au bout de 3 semaines je me suis rendu compte que pleins de cochonneries cétait glissé entre la coque et le mac et que sa l'abimais plutöt que le protéger


----------

